# Calcular promedios en cubos OLAP



## Manu (May 23, 2002)

Saludos de nuevo.

Estoy trabajando con cubos OLAP creados con Excel y necesito calcular promedios. Por defecto los calculos que aparecen son Max, Min, Contar y Suma. ¿Habría alguna forma de calcular promedios? ¿Tendría que retocar código interno para ello?

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

P.S.: ¿Por qué no habría encontrado esta página antes? Mi trabajo es mas fácil desde que me topé con ella. :wink:


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 23, 2002)

Cubos OLAP... bueno, no los he podido usar tan "en serio", pero encontré esto:



> Informes basados en datos OLAP
> Los valores de resumen se calculan previamente   Para los informes creados a partir de cubos de datos OLAP, los valores de resumen se calculan previamente en el servidor que almacena los datos antes de que Excel muestre los resultados. Por ello, no se puede cambiar la forma de calcular estos valores desde el informe. No se puede cambiar la función de resumen utilizada para calcular los campos de datos o subtotales, ni agregar campos calculados o elementos calculados a informes basados en OLAP.
> 
> Cálculos personalizados basados en valores previamente calculados   Se puede utilizar un cálculo personalizado para calcular valores, como porcentajes, que están basados en otros elementos o celdas del área de datos. Excel realiza el cálculo personalizado pero se basa en los valores de resumen previamente calculados en el servidor. Por ejemplo, si los datos OLAP proporcionan un campo que calcula una suma de ventas, se puede utilizar un cálculo personalizado de Excel para calcular el porcentaje de cada suma basado en las sumas de una fila específica en el informe de tabla dinámica. El cálculo personalizado basa el porcentaje en los valores de suma proporcionados por el servidor OLAP y no en los valores individuales que conforman la suma. Utilizar los cálculos personalizados en un informe de tabla o de gráfico dinámico.
> ...



Para sacar el promedio se podría (No se si muy acertadamente) usar un campo personalizado usando SUMA / CONTAR, O, cambiar la definición del cubo OLAP...


----------

